# Hiab on HLVW



## RHFC_piper (2 Dec 2010)

I'm looking for some information on the Hiab crane on (most) HLVWs.

At one point in time, shortly after my HLVW/Air Brake course, I had some information about the Hiab, but have since misplaced it.  Since I rarely have access to the DWAN, can't find anything useful on google and haven't found anything here through the search function, I figured the next best thing would be to ask.

What I'm looking for is specs or even a model / part number from the HIAB company to reference. Regarding the specs; what would be ideal is any documentation referencing load capacities (as they change through the range of motion), dimensions, hydraulic system requirements & specs, etc.  As well, any manuals issued to the end-user would also be helpful.
If there is anyone on these forums who does maintenance on these systems; I would greatly appreciate a contact with hands-on experience.

Now, the reason why I'm asking; as I am close to entering my second-last semester of the Mechanical Engineering Technologists, Design & Analysis program at Conestoga College, I have to choose a design project to span the last two semesters.  I had hoped to design, and possibly build an ultralight helicopter with a small team of my fellow students, but the faculty determined that this would be too difficult and potentially dangerous... as well, the professor for the project class didn't want group projects.

My second choice was something along the lines of a remote weapons system, with the hopes of contacting Kongsberg, as they have just opened an office in London, On... but, again, this idea was short lived for many (obvious) reasons.

The last option I had considered was a design analysis of a Hiab style crane system, if for no other reason than simplicity. So, now I am gathering resources and making contacts, as well as running through some basic force calculations.  I figured if I based my analysis on a crane system I am familiar with, something I could potentially get up close and personal with (and measure), it would make my life a little easier.
As well, it mildly integrates my military life with my scholastic life.

Either way, any advice / information anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Dec 2010)

IIRC HIAB is a company... the part you"re refering to is a MHC (Material Handleing Crane). Just a little FYI you you.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 Dec 2010)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> IIRC HIAB is a company... the part you"re refering to is a MHC (Material Handleing Crane). Just a little FYI you you.
> 
> Regards,
> TN2IC



I am aware of that...  but, it is a Hiab crane and I've never heard anyone refer to it as a MHC; even the staff on my course referred to it as the Hiab.

Either way, I'm looking for information on that big crane thing behind the cab of the HLVW. Call it whatever you want; Hiab, MHC, "the arm", crane thingy... whatever.


----------



## GAP (2 Dec 2010)

Why not go to the company's website....they should have some pretty good exploded views of the unit...


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 Dec 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Why not go to the company's website....they should have some pretty good exploded views of the unit...



I have been to the company's website; I posted a link to it in the original message. And I plan on using them as a resources.
Unfortunately, I have no idea what model is used on the HLVW; since I have no access to an HLVW without driving an hour to London and talking to TN there, I have no way to figure out what model it is.  I have tried google for this info, but can't find anything and I have no access to the DWAN so I can't even look up a PAM or any other docs on the HLVW.

I guess I could randomly choose an arm from the HIAB website, but I had hoped to go with the one in use with the CF.

As well, user manuals and information given to the end-user; in this case the stuff used to train troops on this equipments as well as maintenance manuals, provides invaluable documentation and makes things easier for analysis of the design.  It gives a basis for calculating the minimum requirements for capabilities, materials, dimensions, etc.

As for exploded views; they're surprisingly not as useful as they may seem. They don't tell me dimensions, materials, load capacities, hydraulic specs, etc.  Most manuals will provide the load capacity based on the extension of the boom and the position of the arm.  Granted, this is based on a Safety Factor determined by industry standards, but I can find the industry standards quite easily.  As well, manuals will provide the hydraulic specs for maintenance purposes, as well as the dimensions of the main linkages of the armature... the rest can be derived by calculating the loads and choosing a material based on the load conditions.

What I'm looking for is all the missing pieces of the equation so that I can calculate and analyze the design.  I will have to make my own exploded view drawings and schematics for the project anyway... but that's what SolidWorks is for.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Dec 2010)

Some of the info is actually painted on the arm/truck... so maybe someone can get pics for ya.....


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 Dec 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Some of the info is actually painted on the arm/truck... so maybe someone can get pics for ya.....



Yes, pictures would be very very useful.

I'm pretty sure there's a lot of info stenciled all over the base / hydraulic unit of the arm as well as on the remote control unit. 

Besides that, pictures of the mounting assembly and the armature itself would be immensely useful.  If anyone here works in Maintenance, has a digital camera and wouldn't mind being my contact for random HLVW pics, I would be eternally greatful.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (2 Dec 2010)

The problem is the HLVW doesn't have a HIAB, it has a Palfinger, PK5800 on the cargo, PK19000 on the wrecker.   MilCOTS MSVS has a Palfinger PK9501, and the AHSVS cargo has a HIAB 144 ATD.


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 Dec 2010)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> The problem is the HLVW doesn't have a HIAB, it has a Palfinger, PK5800 on the cargo, PK19000 on the wrecker.   MilCOTS MSVS has a Palfinger PK9501, and the AHSVS cargo has a HIAB 144 ATD.



Interesting.  Why does everyone call it a Hiab? 

This is a big chunk of the info I was looking for though.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (2 Dec 2010)

Because that's the most common/first one in service trade name for a crane on truck.  Sort of like how Brits call vacuums hoovers, or we use Walkman, Kleenex, Bic...etc


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 Dec 2010)

I suppose..  But it does lead to some misinformation

Either way, I can't seem to find any information about any of the models you listed on the Palfinger website...  But, I've just started searching.  I may just contact them directly.

Cheers.


----------



## chrisf (2 Dec 2010)

That would be the best way, send them an e-mail, ask for the spec sheets and whatever else they'd care to share on the specific model...

Maybe not enough material for what you're looking for, better off with a "solve a problem" approach... I'm sure there's all sorts of problems with all sorts of army kit, wouldn't be hard to find somthing with more "meat" then an HL crane...


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 Dec 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> That would be the best way, send them an e-mail, ask for the spec sheets and whatever else they'd care to share on the specific model...



The issue I first had was not knowing the manufacturer or model of the crane..  Now that I know who and what, all the other information will be easy to get from the company (or should be at least).  There's even an Palfinger office in Niagra Falls, On... only a few hours from home.

But, with that said, I would still appreciate any documents / manuals used by the CF for training and maintenance on this piece of equipment.




			
				a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Maybe not enough material for what you're looking for, better off with a "solve a problem" approach... I'm sure there's all sorts of problems with all sorts of army kit, wouldn't be hard to find somthing with more "meat" then an HL crane...



The project isn't so much about problem solving as it is analysis and the design process.  There are all kinds of items I could have chosen to analyze or redesign, some with a lot more meat than the crane on an HL, but keep in mind; I only have 8 months to do the project.  And, to be quite honest, I didn't want to over reach my grasp... I've seen a lot of projects from last year and the year before where an ambitious student has bitten off more than they could chew, and the result is a big F for their Project and another year of hard work to make up for it.  I think this crane will be more than enough to fill the requirements. (the to project last year was a diesel pile driver).

As I said in my original post; I wanted to design something along the lines of an RWS, more specifically a tri-pod mounted, light RWS for a dismouned C6 on an SF kit...  but, there were / are too many reasons why this isn't feasible as a college level project.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2010)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Interesting.  Why does everyone call it a Hiab?
> 
> This is a big chunk of the info I was looking for though.  Thanks a lot.



Why do many call a reciprocating saw a "SAWZALL" or a circular saw as a "Skilsaw"?

Or why do you ask for a Kleenex when asking for a tissue?  Do you ask for a Scotties, or a Tempo, or a No Name?

How many people refer to any military four wheel drive 1/4 ton SMP as a "Jeep".

They are names that have stuck to things, usually because they were the 'first" or the 'best' in that category.


----------



## GAP (2 Dec 2010)

> As I said in my original post; I wanted to design something along the lines of an RWS, more specifically a tri-pod mounted, light RWS for a dismouned C6 on an SF kit...  but, there were / are too many reasons why this isn't feasible as a college level project.



Well, if it worked, you would have to fire it to prove it.....I can just imagine everybody scurrying....especially if it is set to target via infared............. ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 Dec 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Well, if it worked, you would have to fire it to prove it.....I can just imagine everybody scurrying....especially if it is set to target via infared............. ;D



I had actually considered that... two possible safety precautions; 1) a bunker allowing it to only traverse in the direction of the target; 2) a very short teaser belt.

After first envisioning this contraption, I had a mental image of a new definition for a runaway gun...   ;D


----------

